# Der Briefmarkenrand?



## mR.fLopPy (21. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute!

ich wollte fragen ob jemand ein tutorial kennt od. eine erklärung wie man diesen rand bei den briefmarken macht? hier ein beispielbild:







bin für jedes posting offen und für jede hilfe dankbar ;-)
danke im voraus
flop


----------



## Mythos007 (21. Mai 2003)

Nein, das weiß ich nicht 

Ok - ich bin ja nicht so *g*

Also, Du erstellst einen neuen Pfad um Dein Bild herum. Danach
stellst Du eine gewünschte Größe der Werkzeugspitze des Radiergummis
ein zuzüglich einem erhöhten Malabstand (ca. 130% je nach Größe
der verwendeten Spitze) zu finden ist diese Option in der 
Werkzeugspitzenpalette (Photoshop 7)

Anschließend klickst Du auf den Karteireiter „Pfade“ dort
klickst Du mit der rechten Maustaste auf den eben erstellten
Pfad und wählst als Kontextmenüpunkt "Pfadkontur füllen" aus...

und schon bist Du fertig


----------



## SilentWarrior (21. Mai 2003)

Hm... ich hatte mal (bevor ich Windows neu installiert habe ) eine ziemliche Sammlung von Randfiltern heruntergeladen. Da waren u.a. auch so ähnliche Sachen dabei - wo ich die herhatte, kann ich dir aber leider nicht mehr sagen. Such doch einfach mal bei Google oder hier im Forum.


----------



## Pudig (22. Mai 2003)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieses Tutorial ja weiter:

http://www.psd-tutorials.de/news.htm

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen

Pudig


----------



## mR.fLopPy (22. Mai 2003)

woah.. danke leute.. ich bin überwältigt von den promten antworten 
ich werd mal alles ausprobieren was ihr mir da so vorgeschlagen habt und sag dan obs geklappt hat 

ps. ich hoffe die photoshop 7 erklärungen funktionieren auch beim 6.0.1

peace
flop


----------



## MikeMyer (24. Mai 2003)

Meld dich bei Adobe Studio Exchange an (sofern du nicht eh Mitglied bist) lad dir unter "Custom Shapes" die BOrder Collection (oder so ähnlich) runter. Da ist unter anderem auch das von dir gesuchte drin.
Ist vieleicht nicht das gleiche glücksgefühl wie ein selbst gemachter Rand, dafür gehts schnell 

MM,


----------

